# HANGZHOU | Yunda Express Headquarters | 210m | U/C



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

Developer: Yunda Express 韵达速递






韵达全球科创中心开工最新消息2020_武汉生活网


韵达全球科创中心正式开工韵达全球科创中心最终落地于杭州的桐庐富春未来城之心B地块，据了解桐庐是著名的快递致富之乡，这里出现有申通产业园、圆通印务、中通云谷等基地，相信韵达的落户会锦上添花。韵



m.wuhan.com























By holy01


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@zwamborn, @A Chicagoan, @ed500, @499towersofchina, please, updates


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-11-23 by 847003960


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

developers, thanks a lot for putting a helipad


----------

